# A la recherche de MacBench



## Mathiast (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je suis à la recherche de MacBench. Cela fait deux jours que je le cherche sur le net. Impossible à trouver ! Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2006)

Difficile à trouver, effectivement. Surtout que l'arrêt du support pour ce logiciel date déjà de 2000...

Sinon, il y a XBench, si tu préfères.


----------



## Mathiast (28 Septembre 2006)

Oui, mais il s'agit de faire des testes sous MacOS 8.1 .


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2006)

(A&#239;e !) Il va peut-&#234;tre falloir que tu trouves une &#226;me charitable qui en a gard&#233; une version au fond d'un placard...


----------



## Mathiast (28 Septembre 2006)

Vi, je crois bien, alors s'il y a des âmes charitables au placard profond parmi vous, je vous serez très reconnaissant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Il te faut absolument celui l&#224;, ou un autre pourrait faire l'affaire ? j'en ai un en shareware, speedometer 4.02, qui fonctionne depuis le syst&#232;me 7.0 jusqu'au 9.2.2. Je ne sais pas si on le trouve encore sur internet, mais le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, je peux le rechercher et te le mettre sur mon FTP.

Il dispose d'une base de donn&#233;es (mod&#232;les anciens), et permet d'enregistrer les r&#233;sultats des tests aux fins de comparaison.

Par exemple, voici le comparatif entre mes deux PowerBook G3 (266, et 233)


----------



## Mathiast (28 Septembre 2006)

J'ai cherch&#233; Speedometer, il n'est pas plus present que MacBench sur le net. Si tu l'as je suis prenneur !
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Mathiast a dit:


> J'ai cherché Speedometer, il n'est pas plus present que MacBench sur le net. Si tu l'as je suis prenneur !
> Merci de ton aide.



OK, c'est par ici.


----------



## Mathiast (28 Septembre 2006)

Simple et efficace ! Merci de ton aide !


----------

